# ANSI 117 404.2.3.1 Push side clearance.



## steveray (Sep 15, 2016)

I have a designer arguing (well, polite discussion) with me that he doesn't need 12" on the push side for an accessible unit entry door because it doesn't have a "closer" and a latch, it has spring hinges and a latch....I assume that the intent is a self closing door not a closer specifically, and the language doesn't take other means into account, but I am willing to learn if someone has a better idea of the intent....

Oh, did I mention it is the 3000th apartment done this way and it has never been a problem in any of the other places. 

Thanks!


----------



## mark handler (Sep 15, 2016)

The intent and action of the spring hinges is to be a closer.  They close the door.
Also remember the 5 pound pull requirement


----------



## steveray (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks Mark!....I did look in the commentary and it is "closer" heavy but it does say that the latch w/o closer works with no side clearance as the door can be pushed open and then navigated which should lead to that intent.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 16, 2016)

steveray said:


> ...latch w/o closer works....


Or a closer without a Latch


----------

